# A factory in Essex



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

There is a factory in Essex which makes the Tickle Me Elmo toys. 







The toy laughs when you tickle it under the arms. Well, Tracey is hired at the Tickle Me Elmo factory, where she reports promptly at 8:00am. 







The next day at 8:45am there is a knock at the Personnel Manager's door. The Foreman throws open the door and begins to rant about the new employee. He complains that she is incredibly slow and the whole line is backing up, putting the entire production line behind schedule.







The Personnel Manager decides he should see this for himself, so the 2 men march down to the factory floor. When they get there the line is so backed up that there are Tickle Me Elmo's all over the factory floor and they're really beginning to pile up. 







At the end of the line stands Tracey surrounded by mountains of Tickle Me Elmo's. She has a roll of plush Red fabric and a huge bag of small marbles. The 2 men watch in amazement as she cuts a little piece of fabric, wraps it around two marbles and begins to carefully sew the little package between Elmo's legs. The Personnel Manager bursts into laughter. 









After several minutes of hysterics he pulls himself together and approaches Tracey ... 


"I'm sorry," he says to her, barely able to keep a straight face, 



"but I think you misunderstood the instructions I gave you yesterday..." 



"Your job is to give Elmo two test tickles.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I think it's bang out of order for a scouse member (yes, I know Wirral is on the other side of the river - but close enough) to poke fun at Essex folk.

If it weren't for Essex folk you'd not have radio (thanks Mr Marconi) or Wilkiins Tiptree jam - or even Essex's equivalent of Downton Abbey (Dale Farm).

So, not so much of the mickey taking or we'll have to all apply for passports and come up there and sort you lot out.


----------



## Jiggles (Apr 17, 2007)

Someone from Essex finding their way to the Wirral?  That's funnier than the posting! :lol: 

John


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

I'm sorry but radio was pioneered by Oliver Lodge up here, Marconi only marketed the concept. Jam is made here by Nelson jams,one of my aunts had the very highly skilled job of inserting the wooden pips in the raspberry jam. As for Downtrodden Abey we have a Viking history and some very old houses some are even lived in!
As for coming up here, you lot think the M6 is cobbled north of Birming ham and we don't have trees,but here be dragons.
Come up here and you will find the finest beers and black puddings and no motorways where you have to queue for more than 2 hours!
You will also find some stunning scenery (Peak District,Snowdonia,Lake District and friendly people.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I don't think they allow white stilletto heeled shoes up past Birmingham :lol:


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

tonyt said:


> I think it's bang out of order for a scouse member (yes, I know Wirral is on the other side of the river - but close enough) to poke fun at Essex folk.
> 
> If it weren't for Essex folk you'd not have radio (thanks Mr Marconi) or Wilkiins Tiptree jam - or even Essex's equivalent of Downton Abbey (Dale Farm).
> 
> So, not so much of the mickey taking or we'll have to all apply for passports and come up there and sort you lot out.


And - they dont even have 'the only way is wirral' do they. I mean come on, we are leading the way in that regard. Even the jordies have a version. :wink:

Steve


----------

